# Atletico Madid - Real Madrid: 2 Marzo 2014 ore 17,00



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Derbi madrileño al Vicente Calderón questa domenica tra Atletico Madid e Real Madrid divisi nella Liga da solo 3 punti.

Nel derby d'andata l'Atletico aveva vinto al Santiago Bernabéu per 1 a 0 grazie ad un gol di Diego Costa ma nel mese di Febbraio il Real Madrid ha eliminato l'Atletico dalla Coppa del Re vincendo "3 a 0" e "2 a 0".

Per contrastare lo strapotere del Real Madrid Diego Simeone sta pensando di utilizzare la cosiddetta "formula San Siro", l'unica formazione che nel mese di febbraio gli abbia dato qualche garanzia sia contro il Milan che contro il Valladolid. A questo si aggiungerà l'importante rientro di Filipe Luis, la conferma di Miranda al posto di Alderweireld e l'esclusione di David Villa a favore di Raúl García.

Il Real Madrid dall'inizio del 2014 ha conquistato 22 dei 24 punti disponibili, arriva da 27 partite senza sconfitta, 77 gol segnati (media di 2,85 a partita) e 25 incassati (media di 0,92 a partita), pertanto i favori del pronostico sono tutti per i blancos. Nel Calderón inoltre non perdono da 12 partite, grazie a 10 vittorie e 2 pareggi. Carlo Ancelotti ha deciso di confermare il "4-3-3 BBC" (Bale, Benzema e C.Ronaldo) che in settimana ha dato spettacolo in Champions League.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire l'incontro su Fox Sports.

Fischio d'inizio ore 17.00.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tiferò tutta la vita Atletico, finchè campo odierò REAL!


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2014)

Se il Real vince ha la Liga assicurata.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2014)

l'atletico non vincerà più partite fino al ritorno di CL contro di noi che puntualmente vincerà...


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tiferò tutta la vita Atletico, finchè campo odierò REAL!



11° comandamento:

Odierai il Real Madrid con tutto te stesso.

Sempre odio verso il RM e verso tutti i disvalori che si porta dietro.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 11° comandamento:
> 
> Odierai il Real Madrid con tutto te stesso.
> 
> Sempre odio verso il RM e verso tutti i disvalori che si porta dietro.



.


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

Cholo è stato pure fin troppo bravo,sono una bella squadra,ma fare Liga ad alti livelli e CL con solo quei giocatori è DURA

.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2014)

io col cavolo che odio il Real...il Real insieme al Milan è il Calcio!
L'Atletico a S.Siro ha menato tutta la partita e ha vinto...preferisco pure il Barcellona a quelli che l'anno prossimo torneranno a metà classifica
Vamos Madrid!


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> .



E tu tifi inter. E parli di disvalori.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Marzo 2014)

Odio troppo Real e Barcellona, non riuscirò mai a tifarle.
Spero vinca l'Atletico, ma finirà tanti a pochi per il Real Ladrid.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Geniale!


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Geniale!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Geniale!



Stupenda


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'atletico non vincerà più partite fino al ritorno di CL contro di noi che puntualmente vincerà...



Ecco, come sempre...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Up inizia


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Di Maria ormai fa la mezzala


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2014)

benzema ecco il primo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Real già in vantaggio, Benzema.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

rolft 2 minuti e Benzema già li porta in vantaggio.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2014)

godo, real subito in vantaggio


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Godo, inizia la piallata


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Che nervoso... si mettono a 90 con tutti invece con noi sculano a ripetizione


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma che due maroni, con noi miracoli del portiere e traverse, con il Real già sotto uffff


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Rigore netto non concesso all'Atletico


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

rigore netto per l'Atletico


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Rigore netto. Qua finisce in rissa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2014)

Godo anzi peccato che sto qua non lo ha buttato fuori prima dopo quell'entrata su Diego Lopez...


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Ramos farà perdere la Champions o la Liga con qualche p o r c a t a delle sue


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2014)

Ecco quando parlavo dei disvalori del Real intendevo anche il loro essere la Giuve spagnola...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Ramos un sopravalutato comunque sempre detto.. un difensore normalissimooo comepiquet


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Comunque Courtois, fosse stato contro di noi,avrebbe parato tranquillamente quella palla


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Per il morale dell'Atletico sarebbe bello un 0-6... ma sarebbe ancor più bello un 3-1 e un paio di infortuni fondamentali...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2014)

Non fischia niente


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

L'arbitro non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma quanto menano?


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Miracolo di Courtois


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

1-1 Koke


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2014)

1 1 Koke


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

*Pareggio dell'Atletico. 1-1*


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Adesso gliene fanno 2


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Che macellai sti spagnoli mammamia


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ramos un sopravalutato comunque sempre detto.. un difensore normalissimooo comepiquet



quoto alla grande, vengono sempre "taggati" come grandi difensori ecc ma per me sono come tanti altri.


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Pepe


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Si stanno menando di brutto.. speriamo qualche dell'Atelico salti, mò giusto


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Che ridicolo Pepe


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Bravo Lopez


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2014)

pepe veramente vergognoso. 

cmq non ne usciamo vivi contro questi qui. 
lo stadio sarà una bolgia, se si buttano a ogni minimo fallo e ci mettono questa intensità rischiamo l'imbarcata.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Se quelli dell'atletico giocano così contro di noi, ci sbranano


----------



## raducioiu (2 Marzo 2014)

Che gol!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

2-1 Atletico Gabi


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Gol incredibile di Gabi

Gli stanno facendo un (_) così


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

e sto ca.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Atletico Madrid-Real Madrid 2-1 Benzema,Koke,Gabi*


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Papera di Diego Lopez questa


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Risultato giusto sarebbe 3-4 a 0.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Che sculata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

questa è la squadra che vi piace? Sono anni in Europa che non vedo una squadra menare in quel modo...sti schifosi
Dai Cristiano falli tornare in zona salvezza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

bel gol
Pepe è un danno ragazzi...è calato di brutto


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2014)

Per me il Real la ribalta.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2014)

L'avesse preso Abbiati un gol del genere...

PS: Coppia Borghi-Crespo vergognosamente pro Atletico. Non che il Real mi stia simpatico, ma odiando Simeone spero che il Real glielo infili tutto nel di dietro.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Koke lo stiamo seguendo da anni, Galliani ci vede sempre lungo


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Il Real non riesce a tenere palla....



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> PS: Coppia Borghi-Crespo vergognosamente pro Atletico. Non che il Real mi stia simpatico, ma odiando Simeone spero che il Real glielo infili tutto nel di dietro.



L'underdog ha sempre più fascino...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Koke lo stiamo seguendo da anni, Galliani ci vede sempre lungo



Ma noi abbiamo seguito negli ultim: Strooman,Mertens,koke,Verrati,Pogba, lens, Isco,Neymar, Lamela ,Coentrao,Eriksen ecc. ecc..
Però, ovviamente, non abbiamo mai fatto un offerta.. vedere ma non toccare eh


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> L'avesse preso Abbiati un gol del genere...
> 
> *PS: Coppia Borghi-Crespo vergognosamente pro Atletico*. Non che il Real mi stia simpatico, ma odiando Simeone spero che il Real glielo infili tutto nel di dietro.



Veramente. Ed erano anni che non vedevo macellai del genere impuniti. Pepe ridicolo, tanto per essere imparziali


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2014)

Che roba immonda, sempre col piede a martello e si lamentano pure


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Questi falciano come matti. 

Cmq Crespo non si puo sentire non sa parlare perch¨¨ mettono sta gente a fare la telecronaca non ha senso


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

E come segnamo a questi 2 gol? 

Comunque c'era rigore per il Real... errore compensato


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ho l'impressione che il Real possa riprendere questa partita solo grazie a qualche episodio. L'Atletico sta giocando meglio, ma soprattutto sta giocando con la bava alla bocca. Vogliono vincere più di quelli del Real.


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Con un arbitro così la macelleria è assicurata... speriamo in Champions di avere un greco e non un inglese altrimenti andiamo in doppia cifra...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

St'arbitro s'è scolato un litro di grappa prima della partita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

O mamma rissa maro guardate


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ahahahahah Showtime!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Sempre detto gli arbitri italiani fanno schifo, ma sono i meno peggio in europa.. danno le piste agli inglesi e spagnoli


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Un idolo...


----------



## raducioiu (2 Marzo 2014)

Ahahah Burgos come Hulk


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2014)

sarebbe bello stasera vedere i nostri affrontare così la juve.  

e vedere sclerare conte.  

madò, voglio la bolgia stasera.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Arbeloa, Coentrao, Ramos, Alonso. Lo dico da sempre questa non e gente da Real


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Simeone si vede è classe intereista, piangina peggio di Mourinho e mazzari


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma ce la faranno a continuare così per altri 20 minuti???


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello stasera vedere i nostri affrontare così la juve.
> 
> e vedere sclerare conte.
> 
> madò, voglio la bolgia stasera.


Rotfl certo.. magari i primi 10 -20 minuti poi scoppiamo


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

Ho acceso da un quarto d'ora, che partita!


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Oggi Carletto ha cannato i terzini, peccato


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma pepe


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma non potevano sfiancarsi con una partita del genere 3 giorni prima della Champions?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Questi dell'Atlietico sono 80 minuti che fanno pressing, mah...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma non potevano sfiancarsi con una partita del genere 3 giorni prima della Champions?



Beh, non è che questa sera a noi ci aspetti una passeggiata di salute eh 
Comunque avremmo avuto qualche chance di passare se avessimo vinto come avremmo ampiamente meritato all'andata. Ora così sarà durissima, se non praticamente impossibile. Ci sta l'imprevedibilità del calcio, ma questi corrono, pressano e menano come dannati per 90 minuti, sarà un inferno, in casa hanno messo sotto sia Barcellona che Real.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

2-2 immeritato, odio REAL!


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

2-2

Una ladrata


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

E figuriamoci se con noi regalano queste cappelate


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

2-2 Ronaldo


----------



## aleslash (2 Marzo 2014)

Cr7 2-2


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Cristianooooooo

Bravissimo Dani Carvajal


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 2-2 Ronaldo



Ecco. Te pareva


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2014)

ma sti qua non sono umani.....ma quanto corrono ?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Mamma mia sto S.ramona.. una sciempio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spero si fratturi la gamba C.Ronaldo, odioso al massimo.
Real comunque umiliato sul piano atletico e sul piano del gioco! RIDICOLO REAL! Spero falliscano miseramente quest'anno.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Fuorigioco inventato


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

*Risultato finale:

Atletico Madrid-Real Madrid 2-2*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Finita. Atletico superiore in tutto e per tutto! Fuck REAL!


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero si fratturi la gamba C.Ronaldo, odioso al massimo.
> Real comunque umiliato sul piano atletico e sul piano del gioco! RIDICOLO REAL! Spero falliscano miseramente quest'anno.



Bel messaggio


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Dobbiamo leggere il ritorno come un derby di Champions... Questi giocano come l'Inter di Simeone... Falli, falli e ancora falli... peccato che a noi manchi un numero 7 come Shevchenko o C.Ronaldo ma se andiamo là con intelligenza qualche grattacapo potremmo darglielo, soprattutto nel primo quarto d'ora...


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

Godo, speriamo ne risentano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma noi abbiamo seguito negli ultim: Strooman,Mertens,koke,Verrati,Pogba, lens, Isco,Neymar, Lamela ,Coentrao,Eriksen ecc. ecc..
> Però, ovviamente, non abbiamo mai fatto un offerta.. vedere ma non toccare eh



almeno 1 tra questi mai eh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

alla fine è un pareggio che va bene al Real Madrid
ora +3 su Atletico e credo -1 dal Barcellona


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bel messaggio



Tranquillo, dettato dalla rabbia anti-Real  
Non auguro affatto a Ronaldo di infortunarsi.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo leggere il ritorno come un derby di Champions... Questi giocano come l'Inter di Simeone... Falli, falli e ancora falli... peccato che a noi manchi un numero 7 come Shevchenko o C.Ronaldo ma se andiamo là con intelligenza qualche grattacapo potremmo darglielo, soprattutto nel primo quarto d'ora...



Se dovessimo per caso segnare nei primi 20 minuti a fine primo tempo l'unico ad avere ancora le gambe sarà Seedorf


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Finita. Atletico superiore in tutto e per tutto! Fuck REAL!



certo che difendere l'Atletico dopo quello che ci hanno fatto e dopo che ci hanno spaccato De Sciglio e Balotelli
l'Atletico gioca bene eh...ma per favore

pareggio ladrato e godo ancora di più perchè gli avversari sono sti macellai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che difendere l'Atletico dopo quello che ci hanno fatto e dopo che ci hanno spaccato De Sciglio e Balotelli
> l'Atletico gioca bene eh...ma per favore
> 
> pareggio ladrato e godo ancora di più perchè gli avversari sono sti macellai



Stiamo parlando di Liga, non di Champions. Nella Liga vado per Atletico e Barcellona o in generale CONTRO IL REAL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di Liga, non di Champions. Nella Liga vado per Atletico e Barcellona o in generale CONTRO IL REAL



io se c'era Atletico-Barcellona tifavo Barca


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2014)

Solita ladrata della Juv...ah no era il Real a ladrare...vabbè lo fanno entrambe da sempre, dopoquesta gara il mio odio per il Real è decuplicato...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che difendere l'Atletico dopo quello che ci hanno fatto e dopo che ci hanno spaccato De Sciglio e Balotelli
> l'Atletico gioca bene eh...ma per favore
> 
> pareggio ladrato e godo ancora di più perchè gli avversari sono sti macellai


Spero vinca il campionato l'Atletico nonostante tutto.
Li ho odiati in Champions perché hanno rubato la partita (per il gioco espresso dalle 2 squadre) e sono dei macellai incredibili, ma questo fa capire quanto sia profondo e radicato il mio odio verso quelle altre 2, che se fosse per me radierei dal calcio domani mattina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto solo il secondo tempo,ma se l'Atletico gioca con questo ritmo contro di noi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che difendere l'Atletico *dopo quello che ci hanno fatto* e dopo che ci hanno spaccato De Sciglio e Balotelli
> l'Atletico gioca bene eh...ma per favore
> 
> pareggio ladrato e godo ancora di più perchè gli avversari sono sti macellai


Perché, cosa ci avrebbero fatto?


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2014)

ennesima partita di questa liga in cui il real viene messo sotto ma riesce in un modo o nell'altro a sfangarla, e da questo si vede che è chiaramente il loro anno, complice pure i suicidi delle altre due.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2014)

Alla fine potevano anche vincerla dopo il pari l'atletico ha mollato completamente...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2014)

l'Atletico doveva vincere ma C.V.D. non vincerà più partite fino al ritorno contro il Milan


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ennesima partita di questa liga in cui il real viene messo sotto ma riesce in un modo o nell'altro a sfangarla, e da questo si vede che è chiaramente il loro anno, complice pure i suicidi delle altre due.


Paradossalmente quando vanno in svantaggio hanno più possibilità di vincere la partita. Son presuntuosi,iniziano a giocare per davvero solo quando son sotto,altrimenti giocano a caso e superficialmente. E francamente quando giocano per davvero sembrano poter segnare quando vogliono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Spero vinca il campionato l'Atletico nonostante tutto.
> Li ho odiati in Champions perché hanno rubato la partita (per il gioco espresso dalle 2 squadre) e sono dei macellai incredibili, ma questo fa capire quanto sia profondo e radicato il mio odio verso quelle altre 2, che se fosse per me radierei dal calcio domani mattina.



ogni Big ha i suoi lati negativi, pure il Bayern che fanno i santi dicendo che non hanno debiti poi vai a vedere e il Presidente non pagava le tasse (tipo 20 milioni)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché, cosa ci avrebbero fatto?



no assolutamente niente tranquillo, De Sciglio si è infortunato da solo e Balotelli ha fatto tutta scena
poi ovviamente tu non hai rosicato quando c'era un rigore per noi (o Poli faceva dei passi di danza?)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no assolutamente niente tranquillo, De Sciglio si è infortunato da solo e Balotelli ha fatto tutta scena
> poi ovviamente tu non hai rosicato quando c'era un rigore per noi (o Poli faceva dei passi di danza?)


Ma sono contrasti di gioco, è normale che ci si possa far male, ci si deve mettere proprio d'impegno per pensare che l'abbiano fatto a posta


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sono contrasti di gioco, è normale che ci si possa far male, ci si deve mettere proprio d'impegno per pensare che l'abbiano fatto* a posta*



A forma di posta dici ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sono contrasti di gioco, è normale che ci si possa far male, ci si deve mettere proprio d'impegno per pensare che l'abbiano fatto a posta



con che coraggio dici ste cose Splè...hanno menato tutta la partita o no? Ieri anche contro il Real menavano...contrasti di gioco...ma per fa vore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con che coraggio dici ste cose Splè...hanno menato tutta la partita o no? Ieri anche contro il Real menavano...contrasti di gioco...ma per fa vore


Madonna, hanno menato... ma voi avete una visione distorta della realtà. È agonismo, agonismo d'alto livello e se ci scappa l'infortunio pazienza, fa parte del gioco, madonna, voi vedete sempre il Milan vittima e danneggiato ma per piacere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> A forma di posta dici ?


È una forma più antica del vostro volgare _apposta_, forma che mi piace decisamente di più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, hanno menato... ma voi avete una visione distorta della realtà. È agonismo, agonismo d'alto livello e se ci scappa l'infortunio pazienza, fa parte del gioco, madonna, voi vedete sempre il Milan vittima e danneggiato ma per piacere.



voi chi? Chi è che vede sempre il Milan danneggiato? Io no, non diciamo cavolate

hanno menato stop, sono anni che non vedevo una squadra menare in quel modo in Europa e se ieri hai visto il Derby di Madrid hanno menato pure lì


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> voi chi? Chi è che vede sempre il Milan danneggiato? Io no, non diciamo cavolate
> 
> hanno menato stop, *sono anni che non vedevo una squadra menare in quel modo* in Europa e se ieri hai visto il Derby di Madrid hanno menato pure lì


E se sono anni che non la vedi vuol dire che da anni non vedi calcio d'alto livello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se sono anni che non la vedi vuol dire che da anni non vedi calcio d'alto livello



ok sul resto non hai risposto


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, hanno menato... ma voi avete una visione distorta della realtà. È agonismo, agonismo d'alto livello e se ci scappa l'infortunio pazienza, fa parte del gioco, madonna, voi vedete sempre il Milan vittima e danneggiato ma per piacere.



Io amo il gioco aggressivo, però il loro è anche un pò cattivo. Ammetto però di aver visto solo gli ultimi 10 minuti di partita, e le immagini degli scontri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok sul resto non hai risposto


Su cosa dovrei rispondere? Sul fatto che fai vittimismo dalla mattina alla sera? E ci menano qua e ci menano là, ci rubano le partite e i primi ladri sono quelli della Juve, ma parlate di calcio Dio bono!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io amo il gioco aggressivo, però il loro è anche un pò cattivo. Ammetto però di aver visto solo gli ultimi 10 minuti di partita, e le immagini degli scontri.


Io ho visto il primo tempo del derby e ho visto un agonismo da paura, stop. Ci scappa l'infortunio? Ci sta, fa parte del gioco, sennò guardate la danza classica, questo è calcio!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su cosa dovrei rispondere? Sul fatto che fai vittimismo dalla mattina alla sera? E ci menano qua e ci menano là, ci rubano le partite e i primi ladri sono quelli della Juve, ma parlate di calcio Dio bono!



te stai fori Splè...io faccio vittimismo? Io dico che in una partita dove tanti pensavano che (probabilmente nell'ultima Champions) l'Atletico ci avrebbe fatto 3 gol a S.Siro, abbiamo fatto una partita pazzesca, potevamo vincere 3-0 (se ci davano rigore, ci sono stati due legni e una grandissima occasione di kakà), questi ci hanno menato tutta la partita (e ci può stare, ma almeno tira fuori i cartellini cazz0)
io mi incaz z0 di brutto se vedo Milanisti difendere quello schifo di squadra...i miei amici milanisti stanno incazza ti neri
ora che centra la Juve...mah...io penso che questi campionati non li stanno rubando (però sul 2011-2012 qualche dubbio ce l'ho) perchè sarebbe anche poco intelligente da parte loro rubare adesso dopo quello che è successo qualche anno fa

poi mi viene a diri che devo parlare di calcio io che apro topic tutti giorni sul calcio, faccio riflessioni, sondaggi, storia, futuro ecc.ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> te stai fori Splè...io faccio vittimismo? Io dico che in una partita dove tanti pensavano che (probabilmente nell'ultima Champions) l'Atletico ci avrebbe fatto 3 gol a S.Siro, abbiamo fatto una partita pazzesca, potevamo vincere 3-0 (se ci davano rigore, ci sono stati due legni e una grandissima occasione di kakà), questi ci hanno menato tutta la partita (e ci può stare, ma almeno tira fuori i cartellini cazz0)
> io mi incaz z0 di brutto se vedo Milanisti difendere quello schifo di squadra...i miei amici milanisti stanno incazza ti neri
> ora che centra la Juve...mah...io penso che questi campionati non li stanno rubando (però sul 2011-2012 qualche dubbio ce l'ho) perchè sarebbe anche poco intelligente da parte loro rubare adesso dopo quello che è successo qualche anno fa
> 
> poi mi viene a diri che devo parlare di calcio io che apro topic tutti giorni sul calcio, faccio riflessioni, sondaggi, storia, futuro ecc.ecc.


Va bene, ok.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il primo tempo del derby e ho visto un agonismo da paura, stop. Ci scappa l'infortunio? Ci sta, fa parte del gioco, sennò guardate la danza classica, questo è calcio!



anche a me piace il gioco duro, i centrocampisti come Gattuso, Vieira, Roy Keane mi fanno impazzire (ho pure l'avatar di ringhio), mi piace vedere quando litigano due giocatori in campo che arrivano anche alle mani, odio le simulazioni e mi vieni a dire questo è il calcio, se non ti piace vai a vedere danza classica?

Gli interventi da macellai a non prendere il pallone vanno puniti sennò è un altro sport


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche a me piace il gioco duro, i centrocampisti come Gattuso, Vieira, Roy Keane mi fanno impazzire (ho pure l'avatar di ringhio), mi piace vedere quando litigano due giocatori in campo che arrivano anche alle mani, odio le simulazioni e mi vieni a dire questo è il calcio, se non ti piace vai a vedere danza classica?
> 
> Gli interventi da macellai a non prendere il pallone vanno puniti sennò è un altro sport


Ok


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche a me piace il gioco duro, i centrocampisti come Gattuso, Vieira, Roy Keane mi fanno impazzire (ho pure l'avatar di ringhio), mi piace vedere quando litigano due giocatori in campo che arrivano anche alle mani, odio le simulazioni e mi vieni a dire questo è il calcio, se non ti piace vai a vedere danza classica?
> 
> Gli interventi da macellai a non prendere il pallone vanno puniti sennò è un altro sport



Era quello che volevo dire. Comunque ognuno la pensa come crede, neanche la scienza è certa.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È una forma più antica del vostro volgare _apposta_, forma che mi piace decisamente di più



Aulico


----------

